# Most Useful Addition to Bible?



## Eoghan (Oct 31, 2019)

Every Sunday I carry two Bibles to church in a carry case, the ESV study bible and the NASV (77). In addition I have two laminated A5 cards with a concordance to the Gospels. If I am remembering something from the Gospels it is an easy way to find it and it immediately lets me see which passages are recorded elsewhere. Extremely useful as some of the parables are not where I recall tham.

*What other useful tools do people keep in their Bibles?*


----------



## Tom Hart (Oct 31, 2019)

Metrical psalter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Rejoicing 2


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 31, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> Metrical psalter.


Indeed which should be accompanied by hymns and spiritual songs Ephesians 5:19. I especially appreciate How Firm A Foundation, which I should maybe write out with my calligraphy pen, laminate and add. I did suggest that each member of the church submit one hymn now that the 'ban' has been lifted but it hasn't happened.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 31, 2019)

Hebrew verb diagnostics


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 31, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> ebrew verb diagnostics



I guess I could acknowledge the tables, charts, maps and illustrations of the ESV. In the NASV I appreciate the use of italics to indicate added words.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 31, 2019)

Something like this on the inside cover


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Oct 31, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> Metrical psalter.


I second that! What a blessing it is to have such words as the Psalter in the mouths of God's people on the Lord's Day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 1, 2019)

Like the Apostle Paul, I like having Calvin's 22 volume commentary with me wherever I go. You just never know when you're going to need it.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 1, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I like having Calvin's 22 volume commentary with me wherever I go



With a mobile phone you can! I recall seeing someone busy texting during a sermon, only to reaslise they were taking notes with their thumbs! For someone who uses a fountain pen that comes close to blasphemy  (but not really)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scottmaciver (Nov 3, 2019)

You've hit the nail on the head Tom! 



Tom Hart said:


> Metrical psalter.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 4, 2019)

I just carry my phone with the ESV translation on it. Keeping it simple.


----------



## psycheives (Nov 5, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Like the Apostle Paul, I like having Calvin's 22 volume commentary with me wherever I go. You just never know when you're going to need it.



I do! I have been carrying Calvin for years on my phone! Never go into a MacArthurite church without Calvin’s 22 volumes! You’ll need them to correct many misinterpretations of the passage and also all the “Calvin taught this... which is dumb” comments!  I respectfully talked to pastor after the sermon; though I really wanted to throw my hand up in the middle! (Women, be silent except when ur people are being slandered! Then get ur three-legged stool or ) I’m normally shy and hate public speaking but I’ll jump right in to defend a brother and the truth! 9th commandment! After I privately corrected his slander a couple of times and on the spot showed him what Calvin actually taught, he was more careful to trash the Reformed. 

He left that up to MacArthur.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 5, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Like the Apostle Paul, I like having Calvin's 22 volume commentary with me wherever I go. You just never know when you're going to need it.



It is on my phone. LOL

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 5, 2019)

psycheives said:


> careful to trash the Reformed.
> He left that up to MacArthur.


MacArthur acknowledges that is blood comes from Scotland. Has someone told him that Scotland is known as the land of the *covenant*? I think it has something to do with Calvin's good friend John Knox.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 5, 2019)

Strong's Exhaustive Concordance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psycheives (Nov 5, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Strong's Exhaustive Concordance.



Wait! Its the death of Evangelical Bible interpretation. Use BDAG Greek Lexicon INSTEAD. I know its like $100 but its accurate n will save u from misinterpreting.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 5, 2019)

psycheives said:


> Wait! Its the death of Evangelical Bible interpretation. Use BDAG Greek Lexicon INSTEAD. I know its like $100 but its accurate n will save u from misinterpreting.


Strong's is a concordance not a lexicon. For that it serves its purpose well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Nov 5, 2019)

*Most Useful Addition to Bible?*

Ummm... Nothing?

"If any man shall add unto these things, God shall add unto him the plagues that are written in this book" (Rev. 22:18).


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 6, 2019)

KMK said:


> *Most Useful Addition to Bible?*
> 
> Ummm... Nothing?
> 
> "If any man shall add unto these things, God shall add unto him the plagues that are written in this book" (Rev. 22:18).


You aren't serious, are you?

No one is suggesting appending further revelation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Nov 6, 2019)

Eoghan said:


> What other useful tools do people keep in their Bibles?



They are too large to keep in one's Bible; however, I have found _Nelson's Biblical Cyclopedic Index_ by Thomas Nelson and _The Complete Topical Guide to the Bible_ by Baker Books to be valuable references. I also have appreciated Cruden's Complete Concordance for my KJV, though Strong's is much more comprehensive (and as a result MUCH bulkier).


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 6, 2019)

I have the BibleHub app on my phone. It provides all the study tools for the Hebrew and Greek together with all the parallel translations. Which is all I might be interested in looking at during a sermon. But it's rare. In general, I think a good translation of the Bible and something to take notes with is all we really need. More in-depth study of what was said during a sermon can usually wait till later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 6, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have the BibleHub app on my phone.



BibleHub is my go-to as well. Virtually all translations are available and easily inter-referenced. It has awesome OT and NT interlinears, along with access to most critical texts. It has the complete commentaries and notes of many greats like Calvin, Gill, Poole, Ellicott, and the Geneva Bible (not to mention Darby, Scofield and Wesley  ). It even has the extensive OL exegetical works of Keil and Delitzsch on the OT and Meyer on the NT. And lots, lots more. And its easily searchable and copy and pastable. And its all accessible on my phone, tablet and computer. What’s not to like?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 6, 2019)

Phil D. said:


> BibleHub is my go-to as well. Virtually all translations are available and easily inter-referenced. It has awesome OT and NT interlinears, along with access to most critical texts. It has the complete commentaries and notes of many greats like Calvin, Gill, Poole, Ellicott, and the Geneva Bible (not to mention Darby, Scofield and Wesley  ). It even has the extensive OL exegetical works of Keil and Delitzsch on the OT and Meyer on the NT. And lots, lots more. And its easily searchable and copy and pastable. And its all accessible on my phone, tablet and computer. What’s not to like?!


Agreed! And a LOT cheaper than Logos or Accordance! So far I've only spent $0,000.00 on the resources available. I marvel at the money being spent by some on this stuff. Thankfully, at this point in my ministry, there is very little I need that I don't have in print or I can't find free online.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 6, 2019)

I do have a fairly extensive Logos collection, but due to the ever increasing quality and quantity of online resources I have added very little to it in recent years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smalltown_puritan (Nov 8, 2019)

I always like to carry with me also the Confession of Faith/Catechism (in addition to the metrical Psalms, which have already been mentioned).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 9, 2019)

Isn't it just incredible how many of these resources can now be accessed on our smart phones? I have the Bible in Hebrew, Greek, with any translation or public domain commentary; the Scottish Psalter of 1650 complete with musical score and playable tunes with John Brown's summaries; and the Baptist Confession of 1689 with hyperlinked Scripture proofs. May the Lord find us to have been faithful stewards of such blessings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Henry Hall (Nov 10, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> something to take notes with


There's an app for that.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 20, 2019)

Eoghan said:


> I especially appreciate How Firm A Foundation



I looked up the text and it is really the first verse that says it all - just the first verse sadly. Is there a better hymn expounding the comprehensive nature and authority of scripture?

I should perhaps confess a weakness for the ESV study Bible which can be useful in church. I really appreciate cross-references in the NASB. Red letter editions sound good but where Christ starts speaking and where He stops can be arbitrary. Would love to know if different "red letter editions" vary!


----------

